# Vintage glass plate camera



## fishnfowl (Dec 26, 2011)

Help please. I have a vintage camera I want to sell..on Ebay?... I got  it from an estate the original owner died in 1924 but was an amateur  photographer as early as the 1880's. I can't figure out how to open the  camera and don't want to damage it trying to. Have original case with  box of glass plates and holder. Can someone help me out here? Have photo image of camera and case but can't upload???


----------



## unpopular (Dec 26, 2011)

You need to post the photo to a place like flickr or photobucket.

If the camera has a leather finish, look for a hidden button under the leather, usually on top directly in the middle above where the camera is supposed to open up. You may need to apply a good amount of pressure using your middle and index fingers. I am very sure that there is some kind of latch, so don't force it.


----------



## fishnfowl (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks! Got it open And posted on photobucket. It is  Century Junior , WOLLEN SAK OPT. CO. Looks minty but rubber tube and blub are dried out. Pictures by fishnfowl1447 - Photobucket
















co
Pictures by fishnfowl1447 - Photobucket


----------



## unpopular (Dec 26, 2011)

Can you get the back end to fix parallel to the lens?


----------



## diser (Dec 27, 2011)

Company name is a "Century Camera Company". Wollensak is a lens manufacturer.


----------



## fishnfowl (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes. I can take another picture of it opened properly. If you'd like. Does this camera have any value?


----------



## unpopular (Dec 27, 2011)

Maybe if were a Deardorff it would be worth something 

But, it's not. You could prob get $150, maybe $300 for it at the most if it is a 4x5. If it's 2 3/4x 3 3/4 it's almost worthless.

When researching make sure to look at completed listings. There is a lot of wishful thinking with these old-format cameras. Collectors tend to like using them, and if the film cannot be found or film holders can't be adapted, then they're not very desirable.

You have a box of plates, what size are they?


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 27, 2011)

Do you have the shutter release tube and bulb ?

Century Grand Junior Camera at Historic Camera's History Librarium


----------



## unpopular (Dec 27, 2011)

^^ unfortunately, he said it was damaged. the good news is that it's a 4x5 or maybe 5x7.


----------



## fishnfowl (Dec 27, 2011)

unpopular said:


> Maybe if were a Deardorff it would be worth something
> 
> But, it's not. You could prob get $150, maybe $300 for it at the most if it is a 4x5. If it's 2 3/4x 3 3/4 it's almost worthless.
> 
> ...


Plates are 4" X 5" and there are 4 in the box separated by tissues. Figured I would list on E Bay.


----------



## unpopular (Dec 27, 2011)

YOU OPENED THE PLATES?!!! Now the whole thing is worth like 5 cents!



lol. jk.


----------



## fishnfowl (Dec 27, 2011)

Sry Not sure what the 'plates' are there was an opened box in holding case with 4 pieces of glass separated with tissues. I assumed those were the 'plates'. There is also a framed black 'thingie'. Is that the plate? Honey I know nothing about cameras! Bear with me please


----------



## Proteus617 (Dec 27, 2011)

The plates are the "film", the frame thing is the plate holder.  Load a plate in the holder, slide it into the slot in the back of the camera, remove the darkslide and take a photo.  At least that's the way it did work.  I'ts a pretty little camera, but not of much interest to the modern plate camera user.  No idea of the value, but I wouldn't be surprised if you got $50 to $100 for it.  Someone will buy it to display on a shelf with that cool little cardboard box that contains the vintage plates.


----------



## unpopular (Dec 27, 2011)

no. it was a joke. I was insinuating that you exposed the plates to light and that now they are no good, but I am very sure they're no good anyway, and nobody would expect them to be unexposed or badly fogged. it's a photog joke


----------



## fishnfowl (Dec 29, 2011)

Dang you made me feel like a Blonde joke.


----------

